# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Apple iMac users... Virus/Malware questions

## tirebob

It seems like everyone seems to say Mac is generally safe from virus/malware type stuff, but I honestly am sketched out by that. 

So I was recently sent an e-mail from a legit verified e-mail source and person which had an embedded link (I was a work reference for a previous employee and was being contacted by the interviewer) which was a questionnaire about the person. I never open random e-mail links and I did my due diligence going as far as confirming with the previous employee, checked the Calgary based company online and even called them to confirm it was legit, so rather than wait to talk to the person I clicked the link and it popped open to a fucked up porn site. I clicked it off immediately (it was open less than a second or two). Then in the e-mail I hovered over the link and double checked without opening it and it showed a porn site again. Otherwise everything seemed legit.

I called the company back and let them know as I thought maybe they were being spoofed or some shit but they said that the link address I read off was correct. I checked it from the e-mail again without actually going to the site and this time it showed what they said it should show. So fucky.

Anyhow needless to say I waited to speak to a human about the reference and never followed the link...

Now I am sitting here panicked I ended up downloading some kind of malware or some shit. I went and changed all my banking passwords and shit from my wife's windows based laptop but I still worry something could be on my iMac. Is there any kind of legit virus/malware scan I can be doing for Mac or is it all useless anyways? When I search it everything seems like an ad and I am always the sceptic lol...

Thoughts or guidance?

----------


## killramos

You can get antivirus for Mac, bitdefender is well regarded.

----------


## suntan

I mean I would've taken 5 or 10 minutes before I closed it.

----------


## tirebob

> You can get antivirus for Mac, bitdefender is well regarded.



Will something like this mess with my ability to tunnel in to my work computer? Rage helped me set that all up and the last thing I want to do is screw it up and have to bug him again with it ha!




> I mean I would've taken 5 or 10 minutes before I closed it.



I must be becoming prudish in my old age because all it did was make me panic...

----------


## tirebob

Okay set it up and it is running and seems not to be messing with the stuff already in place... Cheers!

----------


## killramos

You can exempt anything you want from the firewall. But sounds like you have figured that out

----------


## heavyD

I have been using bitdefender for years on my mac and it's worked well.

----------


## mr2mike

If you bookmark the site with Firefox, you can then view the site in depth, on another screen. Then clear history and cookies.
That's what you asking about ultimately, right?

----------

